# Tile Board



## SoulPatch (Sep 23, 2008)

What do you guys think of tile board for the walls in my garage. Seems easier than drywall since you don't have to do tape and mud.


----------



## goodbyebluesky82 (Sep 26, 2008)

Tile board? Are you referring to the concrete backer board used as a substrate for tile floors? That stuff is 3x the $$ that drywall cost, its a pain to cut, and I doubt it will look all that great.

Drywall is a cinch, I made a couple mistakes my first time and learned from 'em. Now I feel like I can drywall just about anything. Its pretty forgiving.

But heres an alternative: You can use 4x8 sheets of plywood (or OSB since its real cheap) in place of drywall, and cover it with galvanized metal roofing for a very industrial look.


----------



## Animal (Sep 26, 2008)

You are referring to paneling, tile board. Just like paneling only it is tile shaped.
Comes in 4x8 sheets.
As long as it is 1/2 inch or thicker. My experience is if you get too much humidity or temperature changes without any backing behind it, it will warp or bow.
Makes for a wavy tile job.


----------



## goodbyebluesky82 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ok, now I know what you're talking about when you say tileboard. That stuff is essentially high density cardboard. It will definitely warp over time.

You could look into tongue and groove beadboard strips for a very cool old school look if you have a nailer and saw, but drywall is the best bang for the buck. Smooth walls for less than 3 bucks a linear foot of wall (assuming 8 ft ceilings)


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Sep 28, 2008)

You don't have to tape and mud it. If you plan your sheets instalation just right you can just use srtips to hide the joints and if panned just right you could have a interesting look. Be creative.


----------

